
Anonymous DDOSes Sony and PlayStation.com, PSN Goes Offline - s810
http://vghq.net/2011/04/04/hackers-take-down-sony-and-playstation-com-psn-goes-offline/
======
horser4dish
While I agree that Sony should not be suing Geohot for the hacking of his own
systems, I think this is a bad move on Anonymous' part. At this point, it has
sort of turned into "Sony kept PSN up, Anonymous took it down" and that's not
going to garner them much support.

